

What HR Departments Won’t Tell You - edw519
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/life/10-things-the-hr-department-won-t-tell-you-2403604/

======
brg
After being hired, HR does not advertise that they are there to protect the
company from its employees, and not the other way around. The message is often
that HR is an advocate for your concerns, willing to help mediate in
interpersonal problems, etc.

